# Direct TV Remote Codes



## markj0119 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a Durabrand HT 3915 surround sound system and would like to set up my direct tv remote to control my surround sound. I have tried the codes (31561, and 31566) given in the manual for Direct TV (remote model is RC65R), but they are not working. Are there any other codes? Codes listed for Lenoxx are the same. Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Contact DirectTV and see if there are any other codes. But if they aren't in the list that came with your remote, there very likely are not any new ones. Unless Durabrand is using similar commands to a different product that is supported, it isn't likely to be supported by your remote.

Check to see if DirectTV has a remote that does support your equipment, or simply switch to a universal remote. There are numerous models available.


----------

